# Phone not connecting or staying connected recently, should I unroot?



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

Lately ( for a few days now) out of the blue my phone has been disconnecting from Data, I used to have 3-G but now it constantly switches from 3-G to 1X then to no data and my regular voice service has no service now in places I had great service before. I have tried several roms and different radios, battery pulls, and everything I can think of. I am thinking I may need to unroot it and have verizon tech check it out. I have checked with Verizon and they told me there is no data issues in my area. If anyone has any advice please help. I searched the forums with no luck.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Maybe its your area dropping data not your phone.


----------



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing but my wifes phone doesn't have any trouble in the same area. Hers has 3-G and full bars 2 feet from mine having no service


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

Get a new simcard.


----------



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

How do I get a new sim card? Where do I get one?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Verizon I'm guessing


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"cwciwatch said:


> How do I get a new sim card? Where do I get one?


Call Verizon. They will mail u one.


----------



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

jaymccoubrey said:


> Call Verizon. They will mail u one.


 I called verizon and they told me to call Tech support.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"cwciwatch said:


> I called verizon and they told me to call Tech support.


So call tech support tell them to mail u one. Just don't tell them Ye rooted


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Why don't you just go to the store and get one


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

There have been a ton of data problems on Verizon for about the last week. I have had the same issues. Do not get a new sim card just let Verizon work out their kinks.

If you don't believe me please call Verizon and ask them if there have been any data issues in your area recently.


----------



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> There have been a ton of data problems on Verizon for about the last week. I have had the same issues. Do not get a new sim card just let Verizon work out their kinks.
> 
> If you don't believe me please call Verizon and ask them if there have been any data issues in your area recently.


Yeh I think you may be right. I did ask them and they told me there was no trouble in my area but we shall see. I am going to hold off.


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you simply tried switching radios? There are about 5 choices out there to flash and they all seem to perform different on different phones.


----------



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

Subliminal said:


> Have you simply tried switching radios? There are about 5 choices out there to flash and they all seem to perform different on different phones.


Have tried them all, phone had been working fine for months then just began to freak out a few days ago. May be a hardware issue, I returned it to stock and am getting a new phone sent to me. The screen and buttons started freeze randomly along with several other strange problems that continued even after I returned it to factory un-rooted state. It continued to screw up even running in safe mode. went back to my old D-1.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

What radio were you running before you got problems

Sent from Oni section3 Epsilon Eridani system


----------



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> What radio were you running before you got problems
> 
> Sent from Oni section3 Epsilon Eridani system


"From the 2.10.605.1 RUU" before, then I flashed the latest, and the phone worked fine for a day or so. I went back to the previous radio (tried several times). It didn't start screwing up until after I flashed the latest radio but I think it was a coincidence. I was told that the connectivity issue was related to software and the screen freezing was due to hardware, I am think both were due to hardware failure.


----------

